# Renzo Gracie tells it like it is



## chinaboxer (Dec 2, 2009)

Renzo Gracie opened his place in New York while the Gracie Family set up shop in Southern California many years ago, to avoid the family politics, but has since been shunned by certain Gracie family members. Renzo speaks very candidly about his Family, his opinions and let's loose his pent up feelings about what he feels Gracie Juijitsu has turned into.

You cannot miss this podcast...you can download it at the link below or read the transcript as well...

http://thefightworkspodcast.com/2009.../renzo-gracie/


----------



## Steve (Dec 2, 2009)

chinaboxer said:


> Renzo Gracie opened his place in New York while the Gracie Family set up shop in Southern California many years ago, to avoid the family politics, but has since been shunned by certain Gracie family members. Renzo speaks very candidly about his Family, his opinions and let's loose his pent up feelings about what he feels Gracie Juijitsu has turned into.
> 
> You cannot miss this podcast...you can download it at the link below or read the transcript as well...
> 
> http://thefightworkspodcast.com/2009.../renzo-gracie/


Caleb does an EXCELLENT job and if you don't subscribe to his podcast, you're missing out!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 3, 2009)

That was a great interview!


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 10, 2009)

Rener Gracie was on to tell the other side of the story:

http://www.thefightworkspodcast.com/podcasts/fightworkspodcastepisode191.mp3


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for the link Andrew!


----------



## teekin (Dec 10, 2009)

Drew, ( myallwaysteacher) I can not get this link to work. Could be due to the ummmm-ahh questionable source of my micro-squish program. Any other link? or not.
lori


----------



## Boyd Ritchie (Jan 9, 2010)

Andrew Green said:


> Rener Gracie was on to tell the other side of the story:
> 
> http://www.thefightworkspodcast.com/podcasts/fightworkspodcastepisode191.mp3



He never addressed why Renzo's student was turned away from training at the school. You can say all you want but, if in fact that happened, that says a lot about the mentality of that family. Although I agree with what Rener says about the arts going in a different direction. Any time anything get big it gets unwieldy. We have 3 "MMA" schools in our town that were opened by blue belts in BJJ. As soon as they got their blue belt they left and opened their own MMA school. each school has two blue belts each from the same original academy. One school has a "thai boxer" to teach stand up. They will just have to deal with the evolution both progression and digression that every art encounters as it's influence grows.


----------



## Nolerama (Jan 9, 2010)

Boyd Ritchie said:


> He never addressed why Renzo's student was turned away from training at the school. You can say all you want but, if in fact that happened, that says a lot about the mentality of that family. Although I agree with what Rener says about the arts going in a different direction. Any time anything get big it gets unwieldy. We have 3 "MMA" schools in our town that were opened by blue belts in BJJ. As soon as they got their blue belt they left and opened their own MMA school. each school has two blue belts each from the same original academy. One school has a "thai boxer" to teach stand up. They will just have to deal with the evolution both progression and digression that every art encounters as it's influence grows.



Good post. Rener never said why Renzo's student was turned away. He just cited some vague example and changed the subject... and then plugged his online university while at the same time making a stink out of the changing face of MMA, related to "independent" MMA gyms.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 9, 2010)

Boyd Ritchie said:


> He never addressed why Renzo's student was turned away from training at the school. You can say all you want but, if in fact that happened, that says a lot about the mentality of that family. Although I agree with what Rener says about the arts going in a different direction. Any time anything get big it gets unwieldy. We have 3 "MMA" schools in our town that were opened by blue belts in BJJ. As soon as they got their blue belt they left and opened their own MMA school. each school has two blue belts each from the same original academy. One school has a "thai boxer" to teach stand up. They will just have to deal with the evolution both progression and digression that every art encounters as it's influence grows.



That does seem to be the trend.


----------

